# Mindfulness Meditation For Medical Users



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

I would like to offer a mindfulness course guide for medical and recreational users and general discussion on this topic. I use an evidence based approach and scientific perspective to help people to progress quickly. There will be links to online courses, videos, and article sections. Private help with depression and pain can be had by PMing me. I focus on an 8 week course of training. Results depend mostly effort and how big your heart is to begin with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

I guess the best place to start might be a crosspost from one of my other threads on here to get the ball rolling and let you know who I am. I write for enjoyment and work and often adopt personas on the other thread as literary devices and fun, I'm big on humor too and your gonna see it here. A light hearted friendly atmosphere.

First, a cautionary tale of misfortune in pressure testing water cooled grow bars for leak testing from my other thread, an exercise in community building and culture change. I play the part of a warrior monk and hillbilly philosopher old fart (true). This should give you an idea of my style! But I take my meditation work and clients quite seriously though and can adopt any persona ya feel comfortable with from buddy to nerd, I just enjoy it and have fun. This is my version of a safety warning.

*Hydro Static Testing*
If ya build some water cooled bars (GEN 2 recommended) you might want to pressure test them just to make sure, though with Gen 2's it shouldn't be nessesarry. If you do test, don't do what these guys did...

Let's say two buddies, call'em Jimbob and Cletus, decided to do something similar to the above and pressure test a 3"x 1" 4 foot long rectangular tubing made into a grow light water cooling tube, like the ones I'm gonna use in my grow room conversion build. After installing the hose barbs, and siliconing in the end plugs, then letting everything cure for a couple of days. Jimbob heads for the 1/2 ton to grab the compressor using a step ladder to get up into the high truck cab (we're dealing with stereotypes here).

Now they seal one of the hose fittings with a bent back and kinked piece of vinyl hose, held tight with a nylon wire tie (a good plan for testing) and hose clamp the other end hose to the fitting. These boys don't use water and run a "dry" test to look for leak bubbles with soapy water and a brush. Jimbob fires up the compressor and the noise fills the barn, meanwhile Cetus is standing a few feet away from the end of the tube, making a YouTube video of the whole thing on his phone. After the compressor was running for awhile, the pressure on the gauge climbs to, say 40 psi (the boys did a real good job on the silicone) all of a sudden KABOOM! A plug blows out of one end of the tube and dorks ole Cetus square in the nuts, down he goes like a sack of potatoes, writhing on the floor in exquisite agony. Jimbob, who was to one side painting on soapy water looking for leaks, shits his pants. Now if this wasn't bad enough, the neighbors hearing the explosion rush to the scene, "I thought someone wuz shot", one of them says to the cop...

This tragic situation could have been avoided entirely with hydrostatic testing, all they had to do was fill the fucking tube with water before applying pressure! When the silicone let go there would have been a gentle "blurb" sound as the end plug failed and the water leaked out, the plug would probably still be in place. Cletus would have his nuts unscathed and Jimbob wouldn't need a change of underwear. If there was any pressure in the supply hose, it might cause a little spray, but I doubt it. The compressor would have only run for a minute and there would have been much less potential energy in the system because liquids are in-compressible. Avoid explosive decompression, *USE HYDROSTATIC PRESSURE TESTING*, keep your nuts, your wife might appreciate that.

In this case, Jimbob and Cletus screwed up so you don't have to.

Another, humorous version of an old teaching story, this is an adult site so I don't mind the language, don't make the mistake of snowflaking over it though, cause I'll screw ya into the ground, if I figure yer just an arse and not seriously distraught. We ain't always nice... this is from a more general thread I created. https://www.rollitup.org/t/canada-grows-to-the-4-plant-limit.948839/page-11

*WISDUM*
I think I'll intersperse somethings I learned (free) from my masters and they were many, including my friends. If yer the kind that isn't interested, unsubscribe, cause being here won't do you any good. Teaching stories can be important in learning a practice or how to live in general.

Long long ago in a place far far away a young student was bitching to his gentle master about having trouble concentrating on his breath. The old man smiled gently with a bit of a twinkle in his eye and told the student to come with down with him to the river and look at his own reflection in the water (pre-mirror days). As the student gazed lovingly at his own reflection, the gentle master grabbed the arrogant sonofabitch by the scruff of the neck and plunged his head into the water and held him there until he fuck'n near stopped thrashing. When he pulled the young man out panicked and sputtering he looked him in the eye and said, "was your breath important to you then"! Jus so ya know where I'm coming from, we ain't always nice, we act in your interest and not in our own, cause if we didn't, we wouldn't be worth a damn, to ourselves, or anybody else. And no, I didn't misspell wisdom, I just don't want to get too full of myself, cause this is a wisdom practice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

*A recent "Enlightenment" 
Experience and falling on the wagon

Insights and Practice*
The subconscious forces aren't done with me yet and I feel the need to share it with others and get it down, before the thoughts slipped away as I begin a busy day. I had a game plan last night, but life got in the way, don't wanna bother friends with this, cause most are confused and some are shocked, me too! I'm trying to skillfully council my older sister as she approaches the end of her life as we must all do. She is a courageous woman who will never see these words and has lived in constant pain for years. I tried many times to start her on a practice and I figure the time is right for both of us, now, I love her dearly, but I might not share too much with her. I wanna start her on cannabinoid therapy again and will talk to her about it as a training aid, to encourage development of her brain regions that allow us to cope in these situations.

I just got out of the shower and places like that are where insights occur, I need to share these for the same reason the old masters shared too. Traditionally meditation is taught one on one, with a true and deep loving relationship with student and master. Not many Donalds were murdered, they were most often told to get lost in a most skillful way. I don't really agree with this outlook, but who am I to judge, since folks like Donald occupy a special place outside my heart! Ever walk into a room and smell shit or vomit? Yer nose screws up and ya stop breathing automatically and ya can't train it away either!

What's going on with me is a hijacking of the natural parent child relationship, in tradition an older man or woman (the master) taught the apprentice, assisted by many "journeymen" monks with years of experience in the "trade" . A tradesman is the best metaphor for this combination of book learning and practice, doing is more important than reading here, but past wisdom and insights are valued too. The group is organized hierarchically usually by age and experience, novices have to wear white for a year and bow to everybody who's been there longer. In many cultures retired farmers etc are on the retirement program and don't practice, but have to be bowed to and treated with respect. This usually wittles most down to size even before they begin formal training, but they train along with the rest. Sitting, walking, metta and other mindfulness practices are part of the training in most cultures. Tibetan practices are called the new vehicle in the language, but I don't think it is better than the way of the elders, just more variety and a lot of scholarship. In Tibet they combine Buddhism with the native Gom religion and it is a synthesis of the newer indian forms of practice. The Chinese invasion of Tibet forced many masters and advanced students (masters are students too) to leave in a diaspora that is benefiting the world in general. They have much to teach and many are in Canada now and reside quietly as exceptional citizens and many have moved into family life too as householders. You didn't have to climb mountains to learn the secret of life, Winnipeg would do just fine, if you were looking that is.

Gotta go see my sister, but this will help me to remember other stuff and I might post some more on this topic. Not preaching here, just getting things down before I forget them and I write most effectively to others, not myself (social dynamic at work).

Key conclusions:
This is a hijacking of the parent child relationship and since villages raised children, the feelings can get spread wide, with training, it's like being on steroids
A multiplier effect on the intellectual areas of the brain that deal with the protection of others and children especially. The opposite is true when we act out of anger or excessive greed/need and are generally self interested. We can do work stuff,cause for the most part we're part of a group, but when we get too self interested we get stupid too. Evolution made us this way because it protects the group. People comment all the time on how stupid and childish such people are. Think of the Donald for an extreme example of this, but he too must be loved to a degree, to be understood. A roman general once said "We must love our enemies before we can understand and defeat them", ancient wisdom too...

New mothers are stupid! Why do they temporarily shave off IQ points? Simple, their brains are plastic and social stuff becomes really important for a mother who wants the support of the clan and raise children to survive such an environment, relatives help the most. Postpartum depression can exacerbate pre existing depressive states and really throw some for a loop and temporarily break the mother child relationship. This can be the root cause of difficulties for many and a cascade effect can occur, if one is repeatedly victimized. We retreat into a defensive crouch and it interferes with socialization and happiness because we have to feel right in our relations to others to be happy and well balanced. Though there are many causes for human suffering this is one of the more common. Any form of self interest with adults when it comes to children, is a sure sign that there's trouble ahead, most of the time it's just accidental though.

Since I got the blue tooth mouse from Hell, a cheap rat might be on the agenda today too, after I visit my sister, pick up the car at the garage and attend to important things, I'll work on the light. It's a good thing I'm using my breath and feet to feel bodily sensations automatically and can stay in the present moment easily. But I've gotta formally practice more, it's as hard as running 3 miles a day to maintain though. I'm fat, ugly and old, but figure if I can get something regular to tie it to, I'll manage. Regular students are a big help, cause ya often meditate with them. Ya gotta keep up to speed, cause some might try to get ya, when they get good at it, then they will have arrived too. That might happen real quick for most people even if they smoke pot, cause they are part way there, or know a better way, which I and others are working on...

Ok, enough of the preamble, so the rest is gonna be article based until someone wants help or a more structured course, though most will be able to pick up the ball and run, with the help of the links and videos. Depression clients are recommended to local mindfulness medical programs, if available. MBCT (Mindfulness based cognitive therapy) is recommended for those who wanna get quality help and the audio course can be obtained online or through a book store. I'll post a section on depression with some videos on it, PM me if ya can't wait, I'm here to help and will monitor the thread.

If you use pot you can meditate and it will help you to quiet your mind too, the older the better, but it may assist the sculpting process of the brain. You can use pot and practice too.

I'm going tribal and clan on the moral and ethical issues, not Buddhist, go with yer instincts. The Buddhist mental model is quite a useful paradigm though and will be employed and the basic meditation and rules recommended to those who feel romantic or are on a spiritual quest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

*Teaching and Humor (Adult)*
I have been working on the "rules" of practice, not Buddhism, scientific insights have been pouring out of me for days through subconscious processes, we are truly more complex than I thought. The social/intrapersonal dynamic is so important for happiness, when I get a new manual written I'll share it free here. Why here? I'm not developing a messianic complex, I hope not, cause I got friends who would crucify me if I did! Burned alive on the fuck'n cross, fur fuck'n sure! And I know just the feller who would spark up the goddam match! It's kinda like Jesus among his fellow outcasts, me and pot users/growers! I used large quantities of pot later in life while these subconscious forces raged, I was a nice guy all along, fer the most part! Ok, I had a feller take a pair of scissors to me fur self defense, cause I fuck'n near had both ears chewed off em when I was high! I carried bandaids and left a trail of mutilated ears in my wake. For a few years my path became one of bloody ears!

I need to teach now, no choice in the matter really, when I retired from work I retired from a teaching practice too and you can't do that really, if you've been practicing as long as me. I figured I could enjoy myself in selfish pleasures, but the changes are to deep, I was unhappy. I had a skill set that can reduce suffering and have to use it the best I can, putting others interested before my own, as all top good teachers do, that is the wellspring of happiness and strength for those like me, we don't burn out, but get stronger.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

*Learn to Meditate For Fun & Profit!*
Ok I can't resist, I don't take the meditation stuff too seriously it's just a sport type thing to me and I'm more a coach, to most folks, people with more serious concerns like depression need some one on one or group therapy type meditation stuff. Corporations also use mindfulness, though I don't know how, but I might have stumbled on to it myself here. It's tribe and clan based, become a clan ( family, not klu klux!) cause it's legal and you can do amazing things together. If you wanna be a 60 day wonder (8 week) who maintains a practice in the morning before work, at lunch during work, and pays attention to yer job experience, mindful walking, exercise etc. There are many useful free websites, I'll look through some bookmarks fur a sec Ya can puff and practice too, tie it to work and try a bit on the weekends

Here is my favorite Buddhist nerd, Doctor Kelly Mcgonagall for a scientific view of the subject. Entertaining educational and a good place to start, might be the best 20 minutes of your life. Very general and easy on the head, good stoned entertainment fur nerds.





Another fast paced and really good video with a lot of tips and motivation, guy does other neat topics, worth a look 15 min





A wise master go to youtube for more





That should do ya for now, if ya wanna start I'll post some university websites that have free practice programs etc. I'm here to help and enjoy teaching, here in general, or PM for private issues. Have a look, just because ya smoke pot, don't think it isn't for you.

If grow you might start hanging around the dispensaries to make new friends! If ya practice, you'll be less fear driven and see trouble coming easier. Read people easy and if ya wanna quit puffing the best way is to practice at work. You will automatically quit after a bit of regular hour long (2 x 30 min) and practice mindfulness through the day and you might start at the gym! Assuming ya don't feel like someone hit ya in the forehead with a pan shovel in the morning. An old head can wake and bake and have a sit before long and a good one too. It's how big yer heart is that counts for happiness, not how big yer brain is. Think about this for a second, we do everything in life to be happy, it has no ulterior motive. Many mistake pleasure for happiness there's a difference, pleasure is ephemeral and usually needs an external source. Happiness like peace comes from with in. Even fly fishing can be a meditation if done right, or weight training. Yoga is the mindfulness choice for women, cause it gives'm a nice butt to boot! Women is smarter than men at this shit too, ask any husband!

Curios? or Dead young? Gimme a buzz on mindfulness practice and I'll send ya to the right places. The web is full of this shit and I can offer some guidance. If you suffer from depression or the blues, definitely look into this. It's for normal people who have been fucked over by life and don't like it, fuck'n near everyone! Depression and chronic pain are the biggest things this does medically, but the health benefits are endless, just like any exercise, only this one ya sit on yer ass and feel yer body and attend to yer experience, start slow and train like a fanatic, if you thought pot was fun, wait till ya see what this can do to ya in 8 weeks. Enjoy the videos and post me a reply fur more stuff ta get you or anybody on the way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

*Some Fun and my Life Experience*
I like to live dangerously! With flood light COBs anyway, I get creative at junkyards with the boys and did you know many like to smoke pot! They are quite friendly fellows when treated with dignity and respect. Used to visit every friday and you'd be amazed at what they can set aside fur ya. The "junkyard dogs" tails were wagging and their tongues were hanging out, cause I had milk bones fur them too. It's more than just spending money to get what ya want, but about being creative in several different ways, blame my practice. I paid at the boss's desk like everybody else but got what I was looking for over time, laughs and fun visiting the guys and doing a little human trade

Even though I'm 62, I believe I have the mental flexibility of 30 year old, or so science says. Thicker cerebral cortex than the average bear, physical changes to prefrontal cortex etc. Not bragging, just promoting. Though I might really be a narrow minded old fart, like all the rest!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

*Health Alert*
Was just reading this online...
If ya wanna stay sharp, stay high! Pot might not be so great for young folks brains, but if yer over 50 (if yer not now, you will be, if yer lucky), it's a different ball game. Lot's of new research coming out on the health benefits, particularly for older folks. It may slow down or stop not just alzheimer's, but general age related neural decline, you won't have a 1000 yard stare and drive at 10mph in a few years. When it comes to pot, I think it'll end up as, "Old Farts Rule"! Imagine what the media/political reaction will be to a successful clinical trial for alzheimer's, the health websites, TV, health magazines and newspapers will be all over it. Why even ole Jeff Sessions will be high, either that or watch his brains run outta his ears. Other research shows there's every indication that it is highly effective for brain injuries too by preventing brain cell death and aiding recovery. So there's good news for the youngins after all. They've done (and are doing) a lot of work with old folks and pot in Israel and recently greatly expanded medical access.

*https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/05/170508112400.htm*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

*My Belief*
I only have one faith and that is in the power of compassion to relieve human suffering, I've now accepted this and can move on, for once our eyes have been opened, you can really only go back to unhappiness...

Many people need to know and understand that even though they smoke pot, they can still gain much from a practice. So does everybody else. The younger you are the more it clouds your mind and interferes with concentration, but the effects are temporary and you seem to have a better memory than before, a net gain in capacity. The older you get though the easier it gets to maintain a practice and use pot. It does not interfere with the heart (compassion) much as far as I can see, appears to be positive, judging by the culture that grew up around it. Remove the forces of greed and then see how it goes. I'd turn in any body who sold it to kids or people in their formative years though.

If ya really wanna know what makes ya tick, watch yer cat. She has done more for you in terms of happiness than most people and you owe her. Even a cat can operate in compassionate mode and when the love ya there's no middle ground, though much of the time they appear to be self centered. They operate mentally (emotionally) about half way between us and lizards, even compassion is necessary for a cat and even though they aren't particularly social, they have young which must be cared for.

Humans also have young, but the developmental process to independence is the slowest of all animals, but we're the smartest and most social too. It's not that we are smart as individuals that has allowed us to temporarily conquer other life on this world, but our social intelligence and when we operate in compassionate mode, that is at it's peak. Emotional intelligence is closely linked with social intelligence. Just as our educations exercised innate abilities in our intellectual minds, so to can the training rapidly increase emotional, as well as, social intelligence. It does this by keeping us in compassionate mode, which we use to protect our young and communities No tiger or other animal can long threaten a group of humans who band together and come up with a plan to do it in.

Unlike regular education, meditation allows you progress quickly and in short order, if you integrate the stuff, this and the practice tips mentioned into yourself experientially, and is not book learned, just do it and shut up will ya! Good advice fur sure...

When you've done this as long as I have, it seeps into yer soul and there ain't no go'n back, yer screwed! What an idiot I was to get involved in this stuff, it wasn't really in my own self interest, which is why I started!

When I didn't fully understand the above, I called myself a journeyman, a tradesman, if you will. When I fully understood what it was all about, better than most people who teach, I chose the name Bodhidharma and became a master... ( of Buddhist nerdery)

Most spend a lifetime pursuing Buddhism and are on a self centered journey, reading and doing a lot of Bullshit, for the most part, many never progress much other than being a bit better persons. The internet abounds with charlatans and bullshit artist of every kind, trying to sell for profit, what has been traditionally given away free, because we care enough for others to do so and not make a dime off their suffering. Those who truly understand, put others before themselves are masters too, and most don't watch a breath their entire lives...

I don't need to sit on my ass all day to know this, but it helps a lot to keep yer eyes a little bit wider and your emotions under control, but not too much, or we might not get as pissed off as we should...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

*Some thoughts to a friend on a night of Englightenment*
Maybe if those "Buddhist Masters" who teach online, or the TV Bible thumpers, or other such kind, read a little science, it would help them to understand what is going on...

In my online project, I must be careful to act in others interests or I will fail, in my purpose to alleviate human suffering on a larger scale and integrate new values into a community of fellow humans. To isolate those who operate on an animal need/greed basis who would harm others and children because their selfish desires. My understanding of my own nature and that of others ads me greatly in this task. It will only work if good people think it is right and proper and if they can "get some", this will under cut the black market. You know how much profit there is in pot, if the price drops sufficiently, the incentives disappear, the risk won't be worth the reward. The greedy behave logically...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/canada-grows-to-the-4-plant-limit.948839/

I need to meditate more. Most of this stuff is pouring out of my subconscious and is taking me aback, so I need to sit more and smoke less, tough I'm not smoking much.

Work was a great aid to training and even though I had a busy job with many balls in the air at once, I found time to practice. Because of the psychological flexibility that practice promotes, I used an imposed discipline to aid one that is difficult to maintain. I came in early practiced for 40 min before work anywhere I could find a place and put in some ear plugs to tone down the noise a bit. I didn't take that long to get offered a much better office job that was more challenging and interesting. Eventually a sociopath took over the company and not long after that we had a high anxiety one running the shop. I've seen supervisors vomit blood in waste paper baskets, we had a talk! One big boss a bit younger than me had a heat attack and almost died, except his wife saved him on the kitchen floor. He came to the shop in a low stress job, training 200 new apprentices, when all the experienced guys were heading for the door because of the social conditions that greed had created, one of the reasons I hung around a bit. I would corner him in the office and send emails, trying to save his life, I think I might have succeeded too, cause he was a pretty smart guy and if I coulda talked to his wife I woulda had her with a stick on him.

I would sit before work and at lunch, because I could eat at my desk whenever I wanted. If I had nothing to do I attended to my experence, watched my breath notice my feet on the floor and tried to get into feeling every bodily sensation. I often had a sit after super too for 20 min, after a shower works nice for this. Did metta at the gym at work on the elliptical for forty minutes sometimes also when I was swimming, I used metta bodily sensations and the controlled breath. I learned to swim better by attending to my swimming in detail.

I guess what this is really all about is: Use work, an imposed discipline to foster a difficult one, is the best advice I could give anyone, in how to maintain a practice and exercise yer brain. Start slow, a little helps a lot, but you must be consistent and try to learn as many tricks as you can to relax. Remember your giving the old prefrontal cortex the 20 minute work out and your brain is gonna be changing physically, it's an exercise above all else. Like in exercise stuff happens in a practice stuff happens too, many changes are on a subconscious level and weird shit might happen like yer floating in the air etc. We want to flood the prefrontal cortex with blood through exercise, this only happens when we are relaxed and can feel at ease. You do't have to fold yourself up like a damn pretzel on the floor either, a comfortable chair will do, maintaining an upright proper posture aids in connecting with yer body cause it's a pain to do at first.


I work on processes not problems with my students, problems are the meat and potatoes of a practice and they're all yours, if ya want.
Have no goal, this is not like other work and problem solving, we are working with a different part of the brain. Chronic fear and stress causes changes in the brain. You ain't normal, a few are, natural causes, or training...

Most of this is coming straight from the subconscious and I have little awareness of what will come out of my finger tips next. I'm not even thinking about the writing it's just flowing out.Haven't worked on the lamp either, more important things are going on with in me. Late nights, I'm off my sleep cycle, maybe I'm going through cannabis withdrawal! Naw, been there done that! I have a great deal of experience with that particular item, coffee is more addictive. I like the selfish pleasure of getting high, period and it doesn't bother me at all, because I think I've become a better person, maybe because of it. It doesn't appear to have made me stupid, though you might disagree with that one and myself on occasion too! I believe in what I'm doing and that's the most important thing. I have a more objective outlook than most (training).

I came to these realizations mostly on my own, other academic and scientist practitioners did too. I designed my own course from my own experience as a practitioner as all professionals in this business do. It is based on my understanding of the process and my life experience, I'm as good as any in my field IMHO and have a lot of training and experience. Most importantly, I understand what I'm doing and put others before myself, the hallmark of a good teacher.

It would be difficult to be mindful and a drunk for long, alcohol interferes with neurogenesis and synaptic genesis too much. I can't teach a drunk anything, until they sober up for a bit and if they are older I would recommend moderate cannabis to aid, not training, but these factors.

I'm not a Saint or Bodhisattva, just someone trying to be more human and exercising those parts of the brain that have to do with it. I don't need the stick and carrot of Heaven and Hell. A monkey can follow a rule book, if ya got the book, the monkey understands it, and ya got somebody to swing the stick, in away I'm just another monkey too. I have my own rulebook though and it's called right and wrong; wrong is when we put ourselves before others, everything else is ok. Remember this rule and do everything you can to make sure it's enforced, in yourself, as well as others. That is what I've learned from my practice and why I modestly teach, I have no one to grab me, when I screw up and could have a large following if I wished. But egotism is not my purpose, happiness and wisdom are. But that is changing because that too is selfish and I should run the risk at AA at least, if I join as a peer, but not for the usual reasons.

Now you should have some idea about me and what drives me through life, I've discovered the secret to happiness and would like to share. I feel like a greedy bastard, in that I can't effectively do this on as large a scale as possible. I'm creative, so I'm sure something will pop up from my subconscious mind! Maybe a few things have. This is how it works and why you should think I know what I'm doing. I started on a spiritual quest traditionally called the way or the path, it a very wise and ancient path. My goal became to understand this and since I believe in science, use it's knowledge and understanding to aid my own. Two forces in this world have done much to reduce human suffering, science and Buddhism. One is largely objective and the other subjective, both meet on honest ground where honorable people speak and bullshit artists with no true understanding run.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

*More Insights and explanations *
Compassion takes control of the forces of hatred, greed and anger, the base emotions and uses it to it's own ends. Fear will not stop you from saving a child from a bear, your logical mind would be figuring out what to do, if others in your group were nearby, those not driven by fear would respond or greed for their own lives and safety. This is why we conquered the world and why I will conquer my foe, suffering.

If someone is harming another, say someone is accosting a woman, feel free to identify with her, make her part of yer group and deal with the animal in the most skillful way. First use skillful means of empathy and inclusion to dissuade, but.. Frighten, rather than hurt, hurt rather than maim, maim rather than kill. If you must resort to violence, go all out cause yer right and are acting in others interests and not yer own and get as ugly as you need and you won't feel bad, but good. Escalate violence quickly and get it over quick, use every dirty trick you can think of. War is Hell. Be an angry warrior in the fight for others! I encourage it, be a warrior like me, you'll do more good than spending a lifetime sitting on yer ass. If need a new name, pick one, though Bodhidharma is a good one for my type. Those who are on the path chose a name for themselves, in the Buddhist tradition usually the teacher gives it to ya, earn a good one.

Humor is important too, it shows empathy and builds trust. Men tease instinctively to make sure those around them are stable. The last thing you need is to be hunting the tiger and depending on the likes of Donald Trump for help, yer dead meat, so ya check him out on a regular basis. nothing to feel guilty about. The more easily offended you are, the more bullshit you have to defend and the less likely you will be in dealing with stressful situations. Though I'd shit my pants and run like Hell flat out if the bear was chasing me and I couldn't do anybody else any good except save by being bait to save a child or other. People kill and give themselves to save each others in battle because of group identification, they identify with their buddies in a small group of individuals and have empathy for those in the same circumstances, sometimes even the enemy. Militaries have known this a long time, by evolutionary trial and error. A hundred organized police who self identify as a group, have training, experience and a plan, can control thousands, unless they are really pissed, then they will organize too and if the cops ain't doing the right thing, things could get ugly. Right up to civil war and mass disobedience (sound familiar) and national strikes etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

*Technical stuff*
Meditation is a process of sensitization, we notice the sensations of our breath and watch it's subtle tactile sensations. Thinking is linear and one thing at a time just like a computer, another unconscious part of our brain has the larger picture of awareness, the senses. Egotism interferes with perception and filters reality through self delusion and previous information, we tend to believe the first thing we hear and discount subsequent information, hence to top down learning from and older individual vs bottom up for a kid. Hey kid don't eat those poison mushrooms, listen and head or yer dead cause yer too stupid to live. Anybody who tells ya them thar mushrooms is not poison is a goddam liar and you want to kill them, as a way to protect the community. Whether it be true or not, cause yer for the most part a social being and have evolved that way. Evidence based practice, very scientific nerdy stuff

Human nature is not bad, but good, this should put those philosophical questions to bed, for our survival in another time and place with different circumstances. And if we can maintain this tribal socal way of life in small close nit communities of family based clans toa few hundred individuals, we feel most at ease and happiest. Most of the time we need a lot of help to maintain perspective and practice helps use cause yer internal experience molds these parts of the brain even in older adults, it is the most adaptable part of the brain and can quickly be changed and sensory awareness increased. This is a process that hundreds of millions of others have gone through in history, read all about it in the book, very useful. I've been in and outta the "bag" so many times I've lost count. Take your training seriously, like any other athlete and do the things that foster success. Meditation is exercise and like any exercise is hard to stick with, but with the right coach you can move along surprisingly quickly, serous morphological changes occur in only a few weeks of practice. All of this stuff is recently discovered since science now has the tools of MRI, PET and SPEC? scanners that can see the living brain in action. I'm no Buddha or arrant, but a science fan who took up practice and wanted to find out why, and got roped in, what a fool I was!

And yes yer brain will bitch like Hell during the process as it tries to resist the changes, both positive and negative (stress), but ignore that shit and forge ahead, read about practice problems and tips in a book. Buddhism has a rich history in this sort of thing and a lot of experience and you know how much I respect and admire experience and genuine expertise in others. Many things will happen on a conscious level, insights, paradoxes, the traditional hindrances. I'm essentially gonna hand ya off to a better master for yer basic instruction and beginning practice. Later we can deal with the advanced stuff like those topics mentioned above, keep them in mind as you learn. You must engage your intellectual mind, as well, and that is your greatest asset in this pursuit, read the book to practice right in the beginning. They know all the tricks and problems with phenomena occurring during practice and have 2500 years of experience, so you won't hear anything from me on that. That part of your day to day training I'll leave to yerself and better masters. I have given you knowledge and understanding, the rest is up to you. You must first climb the mountain before you can enjoy the view, I can throw ya a rope ladder from the top! iId do it fur any buddy, Donald wouldn't even see it swinging in front of him cause he is blind, can't hear and can't feel anything important. Think how lucky you are!
Teachers who care motivate their students to do better, sometimes it even includes the strap!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

*An Overview*

The prefrontal areas in our brain are the most recently evolved parts of the human brain and the most plastic. These areas allow us to interact with others and to be successful with in ourselves (happy) and they evolved in a social context. With small clan groups forming communities for mutual support and protection through cooperative effort. If behavior the of individuals was extreme or a threat to the community the person was ostracised, which was really a death sentence.

These prefrontal cortex regions rapidly respond and are physically altered by changing social dynamics through change and growth and rewiring. Some neural growth, but mostly synaptic genesis (making connections). Like most things related to humans habituation effects good and bad cause morphological changes in brain structure. Over a short period of time the physical structure of the brain changes by training, in as little as a week I believe, can be detected by MRI scanner. The areas trained respond rapidly cause evolution made it that way, to survive social situations and make us feel right within ourselves.

The areas I deal with and all meditation teachers deal with is this prefrontal region of the brain. Most teach Buddhism, I do not, but it is based on it for the training. Buddhism came up with this stuff and all the rules are right, but traditionally there was no understanding of the underlying processes at work. They did an excellent job nonetheless of figuring out have folks should behave and developed meditation methods to do this along with moral and ethical codes. These guys are the real pros and every scientist who studies this stuff says so, they have experience, big time. They know all the ways you should try to live during training and all the traditional problems and tips for doing it. Books are better than me for this stuff and that's where I send most everybody for basic guidance. 

My manual will be more of the above based stuff, I'll let the real ancient experts cover the details of training for the smart and educated. Those who might need some extra help will get general nice guy advice, good citizen stuff and other guidance, underlying principles will be emphasized like noticing tactile sensation for breathing etc

Mindfulness means watching our mental step in so far as our relationship with others and with ourselves. Being judgemental means you're not operating in compassionate (max coop social) mode and other emotions, traditionally called fear, greed and anger are in control under everything else and driving the agenda. These really are valence states where certain propensities can arise more easily. I'm not very book learned in this stuff, most is drawn from experience and subject observation of my own mental processes during training. I'm starting again, not all day but a regular sit I can tie to something regular or social, so I'm going back in the "bag" again.

New stuff:
Just yer brain and how many times ya got fucked over in life involved, most of the time you were right. This rewires your reaction to that and lets ya start fresh and drop baggage. There a saying in the business, meditation is about what ya lose more than what ya gain.
Tactile sensations are important for generating empathy and emotions are expressed in the body, like a cat. Feel your body, feel your emotional state and correct it quick before ya lose it.
Most changes are subconscious you just feel better, smile more and feel at more ease with others. many changes are permanent in nature just like the things they replaced if not deal with.

This is a private personal journey of happiness and self discovery, ya don't mind for the most part cause it's really painless. It as hard to keep up as, running three miles a day, like any other exercise and that's really how ya no it is one, nothing comes for free.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

*Pain and Depression*

Normal people frequently suffer pain and depression and there's more in common than you might think. Both physical pain and depression use the same networks in the brain to inflict suffering on you. The pain of social rejection uses much of the same mental hardware as physical pain! A big part of the suffering of depression are feelings of social rejection, isolation, loneliness and a critical voice inside that won't go away. Good news, it's all crap, the voice is chalk full of it! How you stop it, is not by running away, but by looking at it, like any other pain, which it really is, your suffering from the pain of old wounds, just like those who ache from old injuries. Unlike those who suffer from physical pain, most of the time your pain and suffering will evaporate into thin air, with a short amount of serious practice. I was going to make this two sections in one topic header, but think I should lump them together and use both together, since they are both suffering, much or all, unnecessary.

If you watched the video above by Dr McGonagall, you'll have some grasp as to what might be going on in your mind/brain and why, if you suffer from pain and/or depression. The treatment plan for both groups is really the same, with pain you already know the why of your suffering, with depression, you don't most of the time. The good news for both pain and depression is that you can train your mind/brain through a simple set of exercises and modify the structure of your physical brain. Your brain responds to your perceived experience, not objective reality, and is molded by your day to day experience, your thoughts and most importantly WHAT YOU ATTEND TO. Attention is like a spotlight on a garden, where the light shines, the plants grow, what you attend to externally and internally determines how some parts ( much really) of your brain develop. Meditation works to improve how you feel deep down inside, by connecting you to your feelings. This can happen in weeks and if you get a cat or love your pet, it can help too, more than you might think.

Notice how in english we have one word for two seemingly different things, feelings. We have feelings, as in you hurt my feelings, emotional and feel (tactile), as in feel your butt on the chair, do it now! In teaching practice, I want you to connect with your bodily feelings, that is one of the things the formal exercises do. After a few weeks of formal training you'll feel much better, energetic and motivated, then you start moving your practice more and more into your life. If you practice before work in the morning (recommended), you might notice more friendly looks and smiles directed your way automatically, especially right after practice and you're dealing with others. This is because it works both ways, the knot in your face has relaxed and others can subconsciously detect the changes, it's working. Mindfulness practice is largely an automatic subconscious retraining of the prefrontal regions or social regions of the brain. Depression is a social thing that affects happiness, pain a physical phenomena, inflicts suffering on well adjusted people and the not so much, and causes unhappiness.

To be continued after some cat kissing and housework...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

*Explanation and what I'm up to*
I've recently had a wonderful interpersonal experience called an epiphany or a mini enlightenment by the religious. I was really a guilt trip, but a positive one for me and others most! I've spontaneously quit smoking large quantities of good quality cannabis, I'm dropping bad habits and picking up new, without meditating at all throughout the process! My concerns became suddenly for others and not myself and my happiness level went throught the roof, my social skills are very positively extreme and have exploded as well in my ability to read others and see their suffering, as I can look into my own mind. My concerns are with others and not focused on myself. Not a moral or ethical thing (but it is), not look at me and how great I am, but the result of many years of mental training, like a body builder has larger muscles than he would have with out all the training and healthy, stable lifestyle to support the changes he is looking to foster.
Even though I don't really need to meditate these days to be happy and well adjusted by regular standards living like a lot of nice people, secretly and subconsciously it was driving me nuts! I have a skill set that I can share, I'm very good at what I do too and can relieve a lot of the suffering I see around me and felt selfish deep down inside, cause I am/was. There is no going back for me, I know the secret of happiness and must share or die inside. I don't really care what others think of me only my example counts, wait that sounds paradoxical? I don't care what judgemental people think of me, because their motives are suspect, but what compassionate people think, is an entirely different matter because they will probably be right and I can't argue if they are. I just learn them, try to do better next time and move on, this is more than enough for those who love you, and the more they do, the more patient they will be. My example to others is important because they have to take me seriously and have confidence in me, so acting compassionate and dressing nice, dieting and exercise are important to me. This works to my advantage, I'm happier, dress better, behave more human, eat better, get off my ass and exercise, and can do it all with a lot less effort than before, in fact much is automatic. It's all based on my concern for others.

Now for some self absorption and explanation and example.
I'm getting back on my sleep cycle again by going forward and not back, just like science says I should do, you might have noticed the post time on the above article. I arose at 3 Am cause I went to bed early in the evening and knew that I was wasting my time in bed, got up made a cup of coffee and a toasted cheese sandwich, I'll do for now. Gathered up some garbage for trash day and had a 30 minute formal sit in my favorite kitchen chair, Not too concentrated cause it's been a while and lots of emotional stuff is going on too. I consider it an excellent sitting, all are really, even if your not zonked out after and figure it was of not much value. The changes are subconscious and your re programming the reactions to past mental trauma, it might have been important for working out some mental knots and dropping baggage. In the business they say, "A meditation practice is not about what you gain, but about what what you lose, your baggage.

After my practice I felt like doing house work, the only thing on my mind was the insights I needed to get across to others or figuring a way to help my seriously troubled students/friends/relatives. Much of the text you see here will be in a free manual that is in the process of being written now, you don't need to wait though, read along with me and start your practice with my renewal of mine. The section on depression was lucid and helpful and was written after a sitting and some more housework. That's the pattern I think I'm gonna follow here for a bit, a sit some housework, cleaning and then continue with the pain and depression section. I'll use the simple non thinking tasks like cleaning for a meditation practice, shifting my focus from attending deeply to my tasks and trying to get right into the experience including how the wet rag or sponge feels in my hand, to thinking about the next stages or planing the next task a bit and watching my mind and emotions the whole time. My task becomes my anchor and sometimes my breath, doesn't realy matter much as long as I'm not self absorbed, cause I don't want to train my mind in that direction.

Time for some work a little sit and perhaps continue with the section on pain and depression because there's more needs to be said and others very lives may depend on it, great motivation, if you're in compassion mode. Back in a bit, after something else useful to do while I organize my thoughts better, works for us both better! You can see even though I've got lot's of training, I've got problems and issues just like you and you might see some mental flexibility displayed here too, lead by example, from the front.

This is a book manual in progress, with much that my cats want to contribute, by getting between me and the keyboard! They are outdoor cats much of the time and many came from there to a new home and better life, so they must like me! Seriously, if you're depressed, you're meditating right now and have been for years...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

*Pain and Depression continued...*

Normal people suffer from pain and depression, usually both together, some seem to handle it better than others and severe pain in some doesn't even show much to others. Severe depression is obvious to all, even the sufferer, even periodic bouts of the blues get noticed by friends, family and others. So let's look a little closer at what's going on, pain sufferers should follow along for insight and understanding. Usually depression is treated as a separate subject and on it's own for a very good reason, the same one as why its treated so seriously by professionals and should be by you! Depression can be fatal, the most dangerous of all the "mental illnesses" and taken seriously by those who know, attend to your experience here! It's not just you who is at risk but your children, family, friends and others. Your self centered behavior is harming yourself, your children and others in your life, if there are any left that is, cause people flee from negativity for self protection and don't want to be dragged down with you into misery and feeling sorry for yourself. Some even commit suicide and if they are egotistical, they sometimes take others with them. If you're only planning on removing yourself from the picture and even concerned for those who will find your body, that is a real tragedy, because help and hope, would have been a little work and a few weeks away. If you're the mass murder type, move on, there's nothing for you here, but I could be wrong, it depends on your level of concern for the welfare of others.

Many depressed people feel much better and content when they made the decision to end their lives, the voice goes silent, they are happy and show concern for others are not so self absorbed. The critical voice has been frightened to death, it went too far, it shuts up, cause it knows it's gonna die, cause it's another part of you and it wants to live as do other parts of your brain. You've in your suffering and self delusion might think you've stumbled across the answer to your big problem, self removal from the tribe. You are at peace, because it won't belong now, many of your friends and family are happy for you, you seem better, the perceptive and knowledgeable in your life are extremely concerned. The real reason it's a tragedy, is that these people are concerned for others, they just never learned to leverage that for happiness peace and contentment. I'll show you how to not only silence the voice, but to hunt it down and kill it, before it kills you, war is Hell. Not to worry though, you'll enjoy it along with the rest of your life too and hopefully that life will be healthier, happier and long.

I'm not going to show you these things myself, but will have a lot of professional help, locally, with a MBSR (Mindfulness Based Stress Reduction) program the most common type of medical program. If you are fortunate, an MBCT (Mindfulness Based Cognitive Therapy) program is available in your area and is the most effective treatment for depression, better than pills. Speaking of pills or more specifically anti depressants, I'm not a big fan of them, they are not the best solution, but the best your doctor could come up with. Because of reactions to suddenly stopping these medications, don't stop taking them, start your practice and continue taking your meds for now. Always talk to your doctor about what your doing, how it's working and if you need the medication adjusted changed, tapered off, etc, I'm not a doctor, it's a medical decision and one left in professional hands. If you get to a point in your practice where these medications aren't required and you disagree with your doctor, a simple solution is a challenge. You tell the doctor the side effects are too troublesome, you feel better and would like to consult a psychiatrist or psychologist about the issue and would like them to forward a recommendation to him/her. Seeking the counsel of the wise works here too, your family doctor might not know as much as they should about you or your condition. Err on the side of caution with depression, all the pros do and there are many dead reasons why.

Since there is a maximum post limit here, this will be broken up into smaller sections than usual. In the next section I'm gonna dig up some useful short videos of professional work in the field. I'm gonna focus on MBCT for depression, since it has a very large base of different clinical trials in multiple cultures and it has a very strong evidence base. MBCT is the most effective treatment for depression there is, hard to start when your down though, it's group therapy and practice based. It guides you to better attitudes while your doing a practice and changing your brain, like regular meditation practice does for everybody. Your normal you just need some meditation and guidance, you'll be fine in weeks with some self honesty and work,because of the nature of the practice, it's mostly painless too. Any mindfulness practice is better than none for depression though, since your already negatively changing your brain and as you get older you get real good at bring yourself down. Even if you're older it works the same way, these brain areas we will work with, are very plastic and rapidly change. Because of your history, you'll want to stay in this wisdom practice, that many others do for many reasons and all are happy and strong, as you will be too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

Time for more housework, exercise, practice, thinking and insight, back soon to continue with some MBCT videoes for depression and other sources of help. Go to Youtube and search "MBCT" if you don't wanna wait for me. Don't think too far ahead here, you know nothing about this subject or you wouldn't be depressed, you will start to feel better right away, as soon as you start practicing. Every day you get happier and stronger on a conscious and subconscious level, though progress does not appear to be linear consciously, it is really is going on, even with the "bad" (not as relaxed as you figure you should be) sitting sessions.

Time to get off my ass and practice what I preach, again and again and again...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

*Some Training and Education Links*
Below are some links for basic free training, many are courses that are free online, if you can learn that way and stick to it (Use work, before, lunch, after shower, social pressure, etc)

DON'T BULLSHIT YOURSELF ABOUT THIS, YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT IT, LEARN BY DOING FIRST

*Some Evidence Based University and Private Mindfulness Training Programs (Many free online + video and audio instruction)*
Here are some references for some of the things cited earlier, medically based interventions using evidence based mindfulness practice. Many such programs are offered by universities to the public, check your area for an upcoming course. Watch some of the videos, it will do more for you than all the other TV you watch. If you go to any of these sites and others like them on the web, you'll understand why I don't bother to teach the basic practices here, they are already well covered by experts, have a look at the videos and links. *DON'T FORGET TO ASK YOUR DOCTOR ABOUT THIS! HE/SHE MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP TOO, perhaps your medical insurance will pay for it!*

*YOU MUST PRACTICE FORMAL SITTING TWICE DAILY FOR 20-30 MIN EACH TIME*
*YOU CANNOT LEARN BY READING ALONE, PRACTICE IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN BOOKS*

A good place to start and lots of articles and free mindfulness courses and teaching podcasts Aa ton of resources this will keep you busy and steer you in the right direction, science based, buddhist roots.
University of Wisconsin
http://www.fammed.wisc.edu/mindfulness/research/
See this on the page for some podcasts
For a complete list of mindfulness audio and video files see our *Mindfulness Digital Library *

An example of a local mindfulness center, check the local colleges first and look around your area. There is some useful information here and you'll see what a professional mindfulness based program(s) look like and will know the evidence and what's involved. If you suffer from depression or have chronic pain issues, sign up in your area.
https://www.mindfulnessstudies.com/mindfulness/evidence/

UCLA MARC Meditation practices are found here and lots of basic instruction. A ton of information on the site
http://marc.ucla.edu/mindful-meditations

A one hour video that's a great introduction to the subject from UCLA/MARC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=PKRAWbq48OY

THIS IS THE PLACE TO LOOK IF YOU ARE DEPRESSED

Rather than post a video on MBCT * Depression sufferers go here and watch a few videoes!*
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=MBCT

*The Mindful Way Through Depression: Freeing Yourself from Chronic Unhappiness (Book & CD) Strongly recommended for depression
https://www.amazon.com/Mindful-Way-Through-Depression-Unhappiness/dp/1593851286*
Join four uniquely qualified experts as they explain why our usual attempts to “think” our way out of a bad mood or just “snap out of it” lead us deeper into the downward spiral. Through insightful lessons drawn from both Eastern meditative traditions and cognitive therapy, they demonstrate how to sidestep the mental habits that lead to despair, including rumination and self-blame, so you can face life’s challenges with greater resilience. Jon Kabat-Zinn narrates the accompanying CD of guided meditations, making this a complete package for anyone seeking to regain a sense of hope and well-being.
If you can't find a local course and even if you can.
http://mbct.com/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2017)

It's more a work space for now, I'll post a better thread when this is done. Best treatment for depression, works great for pain and all kinds of suffering. People use pot for these things and should know that there are other things that can help too. They can smoke a lot of dope, but if they can sit with a clear head regularly, it works great. Older ya get the better it is, younger the harder it is to focus.

I figure (from some evidence) that cannabis might aid the training even in younger adults, if ya can stay with a practice at work say, before, lunch etc.
Read the health alert link above to see what I mean.

What do you know about the endocannabinoid system? I can write some more on it, though it's been awhile since I read anything. Found when I was younger and training, that when I quit for a year or so, I seemed to get a net increase in memory capacity. Long as yer not too stoned ya can practice.

I figure this is a good spot to work, someone might use the links, or contact me, either way, they should know that they can do this stuff too. One of the reasons I'm dropping my prescription is I don't really need it for the pain, mindfulness works better, but I do like to get high, just every now and then...

I'm pretty good at this job and one of the reasons I was growing and smoking like trooper, was I stopped teaching when I retired and moved east. Building the Canada grows site triggered something subconscious and I was on my way automatically, gotta teach. Joining AA, not for the usual reasons though. Better as a peer, good place to start a public practice, good folks who need the help. I explain a lot on the thread, but like to have fun too! Practice my writing etc. The thread is now back on topic, cause I'm doing the mindfulness thing here, where it might be of some use. I troll the threads looking for those who might need some hope or help, makes me happy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2017)

Yep it is for now, I'm still thinking and working, on a word processor for now, soon as I get one on. This is more notes and sections for immediate help, for those who need it. It could have been done better, ya can't edit much here, most was written on the fly.

Links are the most important part of this thread, most universities have these programs. Just watch a couple of videos. People who smoke pot can do this too. This is part of the message too, many medical users are in pain and suffer from depression. Who are they going to see about this? Not too many people have my experience in both worlds, pot and practice. Maybe people might not think it causes brain damage then!

This kind of teaching is realy traffic directing. This is self help for normal people, I never see most, they go to a university site and they are off. If they can tie it to work, they will succeed. Very difficult to keep up with. I wanna see teachers, teach it at home room starting at grade 7 to 12. No teacher burnout then!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2017)

What it really does, is allow you to fully harness yer smarts, I ain't that smart either. You or me only have free will when we are mindful, otherwise something else is usually in the driver's seat. Practice allows us to see this and correct on the fly. If you are in touch with your body, you are aware of your "feelings" and know what is driving your agenda more consciously, where we can decide, what we want, free will


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2017)

gb123 said:


> seems more like your own private sounding board


To keep it simple:

Compassion: max cooperative human survival mode, uses other emotions as required, but is usually in the driver's seat (maybe!). Parenting, community cooperative effort and caring, etc

Fear/hate: Instinctive survival emotion

Need/Greed: No explanation required for these two

It's really simple, you are in one of these three states all the time, even when you are horey. Love/lust
If compassion is not in the driver's seat what is? Practice to find out on the fly, not a perfect art though unless yer enlightened or something, I'm not, but I figure it might have been something like that with me. I'm more the brain builder/science type, not religious. Something happened and I will find out, sure it happened to lots of Buddhist nerds and geeks, haven't looked yet.

Gotta practice more myself and it's a bitch to do, without a regular job!


----------



## gb123 (Oct 14, 2017)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gotta practice more myself and it's a bitch to do, without a regular job!


doin a bang up job..,,,,,, self made guppies ! 
is that asexual by the way?


----------



## New Age United (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow that's a book bro. When I get some time this weekend I will read through this thread and perhaps we can discuss some things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2019)

Had an interesting PM session with ole cody the Canadian

Here's our exchange of PM's, he does this habitually





*codster25Well-Known Member*
in that ass

codster25, Today at 2:45 PMReport
Reply




*DIY-HP-LEDWell-Known Member*
Hate or are ya brain damaged is my only question, hate I can deal with, the other not so much.
No heart no hope and my methods change.

PM me if ya got issues ya wanna address, otherwise my treatment of you will depend on your behavior.
When ya calm down and would like to talk I'll be here.

But ya got yerslf in a morally and ethically indefensible position with honorable people in a country that is not yours and in a time of national peril for them. You'll have to get out of trouble here yer self and contrition comes before forgiveness.

I teach meditation and that builds moral and ethical muscles, would grow a conscience on a fucking stump and we always ain't nice. *But I'm not your enemy, that depends on you. I'm here to help and that includes you, if ya got a heart.*

A little philosophy

*WISDUM*
I think I'll intersperse somethings I learned (free) from my masters and they were many, including my friends. If yer the kind that isn't interested, unsubscribe, cause being here won't do you any good. Teaching stories can be important in learning a practice or how to live in general.

Long long ago in a place far far away a young student was bitching to his gentle master about having trouble concentrating on his breath. The old man smiled gently with a bit of a twinkle in his eye and told the student to come with down with him to the river and look at his own reflection in the water (pre-mirror days). As the student gazed lovingly at his own reflection, the gentle master grabbed the arrogant sonofabitch by the scruff of the neck and plunged his head into the water and held him there until he fuck'n near stopped thrashing. When he pulled the young man out panicked and sputtering he looked him in the eye and said, "was your breath important to you then"! Jus so ya know where I'm coming from, we ain't always nice, we act in your interest and not in our own, cause if we didn't, we wouldn't be worth a damn, to ourselves, or anybody else. And no, I didn't misspell wisdom, I just don't want to get too full of myself, cause this is a wisdom practice.

Get the idea...

DIY-HP-LED, Today at 3:35 PMReport
Reply


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Wow that's a book bro. When I get some time this weekend I will read through this thread and perhaps we can discuss some things.


I you are under social attack please PM me, I can help, I'm honest and I'm very effective at what I do.

*DYI- Do Your Self In* is open fur business on PM and on the moral and ethic pages in the politics section.

I don't wanna be in the spirituality section, I only deal with normal adults who have been fucked over by life, everybody, me too...

Long years of training with deep personal knowledge of the subject, specializing in practitioners of the path who use cannabis, in particular the more mature. If yer a kid, I'll tell ya to quit. Counseling and quick help and tips are available. Don't mind the attitude though, cause the only thing I fear is my conscience, big heart upon request. mindful hopefully always.

Feel free to forward, especially to those with a heart in need, those with out a heart or who do not know how to use one, will be lessons, or object lessons on the ethics and morality page designed to help citizens tell Shit from Silver ( Movie The Jerk). Depressed folks are especially welcome, cause I'm pretty sure I can help there too. Compassion comes first, but I do like to have fun, with a strong warm breeze of compassion at my back, a Joyful heart, while I walk my path. I'm also an atheist and a science guy big time who holds his practice to professional standards and practices and it is evidence based.

Now that shit is over meet the real me, a 65 year old old fart from Nova Scotia Canada with bad knees. A regular citizen, who got a summons fur jury duty on Friday! Think I'd be any good at that?

Follow me (my posts I mean) not like Jesus and certainly not like fuck'n Cheeto Jesus!

*"So help me Jesus DYI, If ya keep this shit up yer gonna end up in the spirituality section!"*, Would be a nice comment and my response might be amusing too my Lord... All in a row

Here what an old fart does fur a hobby, sometimes I need a little excitement and this young feller is my goddamn hero! (just so ya know who yer sending folks to...) Think this what life could be like...


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 21, 2019)

Great to see you focusing on some positive stuff. I knew you were a good person, just couldn't see it through the conflict.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> Great to see you focusing on some positive stuff. I knew you were a good person, just couldn't see it through the conflict.


Well have a chat grimy


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)

No point in wasting your time with my mind.

Didn't mean to diss on your meds either, cbd buds are great and effective. You got any strains you recommend that a breeder/broker sells? I am getting older and have joint pain like a mofo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> Great to see you focusing on some positive stuff. I knew you were a good person, just couldn't see it through the conflict.


Have a peek


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> No point in wasting your time with my mind.
> 
> Didn't mean to diss on your meds either, cbd buds are great and effective. You got any strains you recommend that a breeder/broker sells? I am getting older and have joint pain like a mofo.


Got a strain that's 22% CBD 1% THC called Candita. Starting a gglue #4 seeds. The above helps with the pain too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> No point in wasting your time with my mind.
> 
> Didn't mean to diss on your meds either, cbd buds are great and effective. You got any strains you recommend that a breeder/broker sells? I am getting older and have joint pain like a mofo.


This shit on this page is just some notes from a past experiment, left it here, might be helpful. back in a week, planning and preparation. Ya can smoke dope and sit too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> No point in wasting your time with my mind.
> 
> Didn't mean to diss on your meds either, cbd buds are great and effective. You got any strains you recommend that a breeder/broker sells? I am getting older and have joint pain like a mofo.


Not yer mind that interests me, it's yer heart and happiness and the two are linked


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)

You have a lot of good content. Fully clearing your mind during meditation is the harder than people realize. It takes training. Just the thought of not wanting to think of anything is using the mind. People have moved from clearing their minds to filling them with garbage. 


This: https://www.seedsman.com/en/candida-cd-1-feminised-seeds?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> You have a lot of good content. Fully clearing your mind during meditation is the harder than people realize. It takes training. Just the thought of not wanting to think of anything is using the mind. People have moved from clearing their minds to filling them with garbage.
> 
> 
> This: https://www.seedsman.com/en/candida-cd-1-feminised-seeds?


I'm liking ya more grimy, introspection is a very good sign


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)

By looking over your work it appears we look at life in different ways but I do appreciate you helping others and having an interest in meditation.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I you are under social attack please PM me, I can help, I'm honest and I'm very effective at what I do.
> 
> *DYI- Do Your Self In* is open fur business on PM and on the moral and ethic pages in the politics section.
> 
> ...


No I am not under social attack and no I am not a normal person I'm schizophrenic, I like the vast majority of people living in the industrial world have been extremely blessed, the only difference is I don't bitch and complain, human suffering is created by the mind. You may be able to stop thinking for brief periods with focus, but until the state of "no mind" is your natural state you have not attained Enlightenment. "If it is not an openness to all beings then it is not enlightenment" Tolle. Listening to the unconscious speak about maintaining Presence is like asking a little old lady to push your car to the nearest gas station.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

New Age United said:


> No I am not under social attack and no I am not a normal person I'm schizophrenic, I like the vast majority of people living in the industrial world have been extremely blessed, the only difference is I don't bitch and complain, human suffering is created by the mind. You may be able to stop thinking for brief periods with focus, but until the state of "no mind" is your natural state you have not attained Enlightenment. "If it is not an openness to all beings then it is not enlightenment" Tolle. Listening to the unconscious speak about maintaining Presence is like asking a little old lady to push your car to the nearest gas station.


.8 grams of CBD a day brings ya out of a real bad spell and clears up disordered thinking and I live in Nova Scotia and got a CBD plant that's 22% CBD and 1% THC

It will help ya a lot and I 'might be able to mail one to you free. Powerful neural anti inflammatory * .3 to .5 grams of CBD and no THC is my recommendation for now*

I'll post more info here if ya like or PM, talk to yer doctor (shrink) just yer brain, no big deal, it's not about the contents of yer mind. Practice helps a lot with disordered thinking, but CBD more so, works better than the regular meds and addresses other negative symptoms of the condition
No side effects like the regular meds, if yer on them, talk to the doc first and just add the CBD to them and be careful
Hope it helps, like to this stuff by PM. the only reason I'm here now is to help


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

New Age United said:


> No I am not under social attack and no I am not a normal person I'm schizophrenic, I like the vast majority of people living in the industrial world have been extremely blessed, the only difference is I don't bitch and complain, human suffering is created by the mind. You may be able to stop thinking for brief periods with focus, but until the state of "no mind" is your natural state you have not attained Enlightenment. "If it is not an openness to all beings then it is not enlightenment" Tolle. Listening to the unconscious speak about maintaining Presence is like asking a little old lady to push your car to the nearest gas station.


A joint of this CBD relaxes a lot of folks, you especially, not THC though and take lots of vitamins too, just the normal range don't go over board. Now see if I can find some supporting info that you might find useful

Hope it helps


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A joint of this CBD relaxes a lot of folks, you especially, not THC though and take lots of vitamins too, just the normal range don't go over board. Now see if I can find some supporting info that you might find useful
> 
> Hope it helps


My post above was a notice for people like you too and others who might be unhappy and want help. It was not really aimed at you, put saw ya on my old thread of notes for a book, abandoned here.

I do my best writing when speaking to another heart and with a greater purpose than my own. The above shit on the thread should give you an idea of why putting others first empowers us and fills our hearts with joy. Nature built us that way to survive and to love one an other in order to love ourselves...


----------



## New Age United (Sep 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A joint of this CBD relaxes a lot of folks, you especially, not THC though and take lots of vitamins too, just the normal range don't go over board. Now see if I can find some supporting info that you might find useful
> 
> Hope it helps


Thanks DIY I did try CBD for a couple weeks that's all I smoked, I didn't find it to have much affect I can't remember if that was before or after I was on my medication. I would certainly be willing to try it again I'm in New Brunswick.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My post above was a notice for people like you too and others who might be unhappy and want help. It was not really aimed at you, put saw ya on my old thread of notes for a book, abandoned here.
> 
> I do my best writing when speaking to another heart and with a greater purpose than my own. The above shit on the thread should give you an idea of why putting others first empowers us and fills our hearts with joy. Nature built us that way to survive and to love one an other in order to love ourselves...


Very well spoken


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Thanks DIY I did try CBD for a couple weeks that's all I smoked, I didn't find it to have much affect I can't remember if that was before or after I was on my medication. I would certainly be willing to try it again I'm in New Brunswick.


Much CBD ya buy is bullshit with none in it and it's not regulated yet. In a year or two at shoppers, but it will be expensive. The stuff from Canadian LPs is not strong enough for your purposes. Oral dosages, and smoke CBD pot only.

Consult with yer shrink, just yer brain and not about the contents of your mind. Delusion is normal. everybody does it to a degree to survive. Just look at the trumpers..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Thanks DIY I did try CBD for a couple weeks that's all I smoked, I didn't find it to have much affect I can't remember if that was before or after I was on my medication. I would certainly be willing to try it again I'm in New Brunswick.


Used to live in Moncton for 10 years working for CN rail, then to the peg, from Cape Breton and live here now, retired and loving it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

Can ya run a grow, where yer living? 4 plants is legal and ya could get a medical prescription for 15 plants 3 grams a day and designate someone to grow for you (and themselves). Just an idea and I've got friends who grow there, but not CBD!


----------



## New Age United (Sep 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Used to live in Moncton for 10 years working for CN rail, then to the peg, from Cape Breton and live here now, retired and loving it!


Saint John for me been here my whole life


----------



## New Age United (Sep 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Can ya run a grow, where yer living? 4 plants is legal and ya could get a medical prescription for 15 plants 3 grams a day and designate someone to grow for you (and themselves). Just an idea and I've got friends who grow there, but not CBD!


I have a grow going yes I have 3 tents currently 11 plants but one tent is empty.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

I can start preparations for mailing a candita CBD clone to ya. Gotta grow it out and root the clone first so it might be a few weeks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

Do ya want the clone? sell the THC if ya want, but not to kids...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

Hang around and I'll post the lab report for ya here


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

No me, but it was done for a friend and I've got the clone, fur folks like you, free of course.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

Canada only though! I don't wan't some crazy fucking American working fur Trump after my arse!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

Tell ya what, lurk on the morals and ethics thread, I'm trying right now to make it funny and use skillful means, be up next week.

I use deceptive manipulation with my students, but a Hell of a lot more in this Hell hole, mostly to drum up business... we can pick apart our emotions like that of other's and I'm using emoticons to express my emotional states and when my* greater purpose* is helping other's ya should see a lot more laughs and I become very skillful with the wind of compassion at my back blowing strongly and my heart full of joy while my intentions are crystal clear to my self, putting other's before me. Nature made me that way, I just have the clarity of mind to see it, after long years on the path and discovering it's true meaning, I still am...

Deceptive deceitful behavior is considered immoral and unethical because it is mostly done for evil purposes. Intention is everything in these matters and one must have clarity of mind and put others interests first in using it, some times it hurts.

I love ya like yer mommy, but like yer mommy I will sometimes spank you, if I did not love you, how could I look into your heart?

If I'm working for you too, it makes me stronger and happier too. Change the world one heart and mind at a time, start with yerself first though.

This my teaching DYI


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

One other thing, if someone opens up their heart to you and you have felt their suffering in yours, and ya think I can help, send them my way on PM.
I'm here to help, it is my only real purpose here, and have a fucking riot doing it too.

Humor is an act of good will, some of the times! those were your emotional states, mine too...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

PS when ya have new realizations that increase yer understanding and deepen it, based on yer experiences and training, subconscious forces are at play in the very seat of your soul. *Ya gotta re write the fuck'n book and gotta start all over again, ya owe it to others, and that is it's only purpose.* One of the reasons I'm here, another greater purpose than myself. The above was part of the process of "awakening", for the Buddha it was all at once, but he was special, for normal folks it usually happens in stages, one insight and realization at a time, just like regular folks, who never watched a goddamn breath in their lives.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do ya want the clone? sell the THC if ya want, but not to kids...


Ya I'll take a clone, no I'd like to try the CBD. I'll PM you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Ya I'll take a clone, no I'd like to try the CBD. I'll PM you


I'll get it ready, gotta call my buddy who's keeps the clone library, cause I got enough for now, but will grow more next cycle, as the need arises.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Ya I'll take a clone, no I'd like to try the CBD. I'll PM you


Want me ta send ya a bag?


----------



## New Age United (Sep 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Want me ta send ya a bag?


that would be sweet you mean a sample of the CBD???


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Ya I'll take a clone, no I'd like to try the CBD. I'll PM you


Smoke some and try some cookies. I'll show ya how. see what happens.... Best I can do with out holding ya in my arms.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

*For those who are intellectually inclined, here is the Buddhist cheat sheet (I honor the Buddha) puzzle yer way through this cocksucker! I used it in my training too. See if ya can figure this shit out, or just follow me here, your choice. If ya wanna get me by the nuts in debate here, study up*.

*DYI applies to me too! So hit the books, or better yet the fucking cushion ya snowflakes! Lead from the fucking front!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

On my path ya can walk among the angels and rest among the clouds if ya wish.. Or even fly among them. Most of my stuff is not here...
Vibration issues were with a long range rig swinging big long props, issue resolved. Practice what ya preach and I'm doing it here in my retirement hobby and with a real accurate racing drone simulator. That's why I practice my moves on it before fucking up a racing quad in free style. 20 minutes in the morning and evening, gradually increasing over time. Just like meditation, see the other videos if ya don't mind watching bad quality and testing. This drone is a fucking pig to fly too! My home town. BTW


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

What the Hell, this is what a racing quad is like and the simulator I practice on, with my regular transmitter like I use in the field. I could use FPV googles too, but that's not really required to build these skills. This one is like learning to ride a bike, it too is mostly a subconscious process. These kinds of doing learning & memories stick real good. Bet ya remember how to swim or ride a bike? In a practice ya don't furget yer an asshole!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

The only place I teach is here, other than informal help and teaching where I live. No web sites, or YouTube videos about practice, the field is well covered by the academically qualified these days. I don't direct people to Buddhism, unless I first want to torture them Though there might be a book coming out of all this strife and bullshit, based on *Shit from silver* and written for the common man or woman, who wants to do the right thing, to feel better...

*I'm developing a strong interest in social media however and if ya like anything here copy and paste to other places to help in the fight against bullshit
One of the ideas I'm evolving here is a simple method that others can use with family and friends in their life, that you know have a heart and are not too stupid to know how to use it. I want to spread this shit around (free) to other platforms and want people to take it home like a goddamn disease!

Hopefully we can get to a compact easily translated form(s) and if ya agree and figure it'll do good, spread it like a virus.
*
Help me do it with ideas suggestions or telling me I'm full of shit or even to fuck off, I learn in all circumstances.

I would like attribution, so others might find me and for your honor as well, take the time and think about others.

*Tell them to come to RIU to get more from the resident sky pilot fur druggies (pot). Maybe we can drive up membership fur this Hell hole too.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

This is a good place to post drone videos too...
Here is a guy who was an inspiration to me and a lot of what I do and wanna. I said to myself, "If he can learn this shit and fly like that why can't I?" *In just 10 months too!* Wonder if he used a simulator like I'm planing on.... more on me.... ya gotta build trust and it starts here, by telling about yerself and yer life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

If ya wanna know why I don't post to my account, read up on the drone laws in Canada, That's why this guy in Norway isn't posting any more either, under his own name... This is what I really like to do, push the envelope, like this guy, another inspiration and tonight I'm watching drone videos and watching the boys go at it.

Though if yer flying this kinda stuff the "walk of shame" will be the least of yer worries! Everything but the G forces, the pucker factor remains and I like it that way.
That's why I don't like computer games, nothing to lose, but at least with this it's just cash and not yer ass! I'm not fucking stupid! This is a WISDOM practice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2019)

Every time we remember something we have an opportunity to change the memory, It's why fish get bigger with every telling! When yer practicing thoughts come into your mind until you catch them and go back to your anchor. Because you are in a state of deep relaxation painful past experiences aren't so bad cause yer emotions are settled down and your view is temporarily clearer. We don't have a DVR in our brain, things work a lot different than that! Your brain is made up of different neural net systems, each specializing in it's own job and if ya get an injury other parts of the brain can remap to compensate, to say recover from a stroke. We have two different memory systems for the purposes of this discussions and I'll keep it simple.

We have semantic memory called an episodic memory system for events etc ( I don't quite agree with google here, but will bone up) and a separate somatic memory system or emotional memory and the two can be tightly bound in extremely stressful conditions that result in PTSD, and the very bravest of men with a heart are torn to pieces by it and many kill themselves, and these two memory systems linking because of stress are much of the cause. If a vet (like my nephew, who I helped, back from special forces in Afghanistan) hear a car back fire sometimes they will drop to the ground and shake in fear and sweat, they are back in Hell in there minds and anything can trigger it. Don't know much about PTSD and would like to talk to those who suffer and do a little home work and see if I can help some.

Mounds of disturbed dirt are a danger sign too, like the patch in my back yard, while Mike was staying here with me, PTSD is a bitch.

Some goggle fur ya, this shit is from memory, so I gotta go over things, this is mostly writing notes and this is where I keep them, if ya wanna see behind the curtain. Anybody needing help can come here too, though the thread might be replaced with a manual perhaps... I hate working on a word processor, so most things are written here where I can feel the wind at my back. Later I'll scarf the text and work in a word processor, cause ya can't edit worth shit here.

What is an example of a semantic memory?
Episodic *memory* consists of personal facts and experience, while *semantic memory* consists of general facts and knowledge. For *example*, knowing that football is a sport is an *example* of *semantic memory*. Recalling what happened during the last football game that you attended is an episodic *memory.*

*ABSTRACT. Background: Flashbacks are a form of multisensory memory that are experienced with a “happening in the present” quality. Pain flashbacks are a re-experiencing of pain felt at the time of a traumatic event. It is unclear how common pain flashbacks are

What does somatic mean in psychology?
Somatic psychology is a form of Psychotherapy that focuses on somatic experience, and the embodied self, including therapeutic and holistic approaches to body. ... Somatic psychology is a framework that seeks to bridge the mind-body dichotomy.
*
Fuck I never knew I was a fucking Somatic psychologist! That last item was a surprise for me, I just call it somatic memory, guess I need more book learn'n

Don't study it much any more, drone pilot now. I got all I wanted and figured it out enough for my purposes, but I'm still learning, but through experience more now, this shit. I'm doing it for others, you gentle reader. Forgot most Buddhism too and only remember the serious stuff, do you remember much of what Donald said? End of note, felt like writing fur a spell

Will Bone up on Buddhism if required for those on a romantic spiritual quest (Like I was) down the rat hole of Buddhism!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2019)

Used to go here for a spell in the peg too, don't wanna go down the rat hole of Buddhism though I honor the Buddha.

Think I'm gonna mail him these notes, from a Pot forum! This thread right from the top and hope he responds, I could use some Buddhism instruction, besides he might learn something! Maybe I could get him to join! I could use someone to whittle me down a bit DYI and might make a great debate on the morals and ethics page, if I can get ya heathen to read the fuck'n thing
https://dharmawpg.com/

Go to the site or give Gerry a buzz if ya want, he's a professional photographer and travels the world, so it might take some time for him to get back to you, he'a good as any.

Titles would cramp my style and I work among the poor for the most part, Buddy works for me and I don't like Bodhidharma any more. Like DYI here though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2019)

I got these too, but I gotta walk more I figure and haven't really taken on the challenge by installing flight controllers GPS and other gear yet, not too much flying yet. Still gotta learn how to fly the damn things or give'm away. This is a surprisingly cheap hobby these days, very affordable for most and something great for the young and adventurous to take up. I promote this too as a wholesome safe and challenging activity, many areas of knowledge are required, just go to YouTube fur more, better than watching the news most of the time.

Have a peek at this fun, there's more to life than sitting on yer arse feeling yer body and breath, I figure ya should do it for this life, ya can enjoy it more and colors and other sensory phenomena become more intense as a perspective is temporarily cleared, you'll be over powered by the beauty of simple things. Most mediators do not crave excitement! This shit is too intense, if you practice a lot, not scary, but an overwhelming experience. We become very sensitive to our senses and our body, because we are living there in the present moment. Our senses work in real time and when we connect to our bodies we do too, the mind lives in the past and future much of the time and misses a lot, if we are not mindful
*Pushing The Limits - Best FPV Flights 2016 4K*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2019)

No more mindfulness on the ethics thread, I'm putting all new writing on the subject here until I can make a proper thread for it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2019)

Here is a fellow manic and one of the best pilots out there Steele Davids, Mr. Steel, a 26 year old guy who I also like and support.
An American lad who is pretty sharp and one of the best pilots out there. I watch these things all the time, it's my hobby and his profession, he is my master here.
This shows some of what it's like, I ain't anywhere near this boy in skill and never will be either, don't give a shit, thrills, not fame! He takes me along as copilot and trains hobbyists, sells shit too, as most do to make ends meet, he is doing quit well, thank you, making lot's of money.

I promoted to intelligent young people as a challenging technical hobby.
*Sticks of a Mini Beast*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2019)

I didn't do him justice in that last one... 800 mw is the power of the 5.8 Ghz analog video transmitter on the drone and he uses it with FPV goggles to fly and shit his pants! This called Bando by the boys, Abandoned building or site.
*Why Should you fly Freestyle at 800mW? | FPV*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2019)

Muller is back in business!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2019)

Can't wait to see what Bill Maher has to say will post tomorrow


----------

